

Hacking the Midwest - theyCallMeSwift
http://sendgrid.com/blog/hacking-the-midwest/

======
rdl
What did you do to your blog to make it so slow to load, scroll, etc on an
iPad 3? It is worse than OnSwipe even.

~~~
timfalls
@rdl our blog isn't really where we'd like it to be right now, in terms of
theme, performance optimization, etc. we're actively working on an improvement
there. thanks for sharing this additional data point (ie, poor experience on
ipad 3). stay tuned for an improved experience in the future!

~~~
rdl
Awesome -- you have great content and the pro-midwest stuff is a wonderful
project.

